# Hey There Pals!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So who wants to be the greatest friend ever and spend a few days the first week in April getting Flip and I ready for a WC? He's never had pheasants or a live flyer and had very little work on doubles. 

Oh and we haven't trained field work in a year and a half.:uhoh: 

Piece of cake, right? : I'm off that week for spring break.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

April of next year??? I don't even know if I will be around that long..LOL!
You should ask Pat when you see her at the NOI.. They should still be down in TX then..Can't think of a better teacher!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

come on up and train with us!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, this is exciting news! Sorry I missed it yesterday and it just briefly caught my eye as I was cruising just a bit, had to back my browser so I could read it. You bet we'll help. 

First off, bring Flip up to the line. Make sure he is pointing my direction...Ready....Quack, quack, quack, _swoosh, _(that's me thowing the duck). Hold on, I'll run over to the other station. 




Okay, I'm here. Ready...Quack, quack, quack, _swoosh _(me throwing the duck again). "Dog".


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey I have a great idea....this summer I will travel the country going to GRF member houses to meet and train. Start getting the guest rooms ready guys! ROFL :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Um, you better get a move on, tomorrow is the first day of Fall. You kinda missed Summer! HOWEVER, that said, my guest room is always ready!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Um, you better get a move on, tomorrow is the first day of Fall. You kinda missed Summer! HOWEVER, that said, my guest room is always ready!


now Laura, surely you realize that as a teacher that has been back at school for six weeks already, my summer countdown has already begun!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahhh, I see. You teachers march to the beat of a different drummer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I get that a lot about "you dog people" too LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a room, come on down! We can do agility! You gotta drive a few hours north for field though


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I can offer everything and it is all within a short driving distance.. I can even provide some decent trainers for all venues..LOL.. anyone welcome!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Alright, plan is meet in Minnesota!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Checking road conditions now...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PARTY AT MICHELLE'S!!!!! I am on my way. Heck if I can drive to MN to pick up a puppy in a blizzard, I can come to train and play. LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay I can offer everything and it is all within a short driving distance.. I can even provide some decent trainers for all venues..LOL.. anyone welcome!


Are ya open in June?


----------

